# (Critique/Opinion[?]) I did a thing!  It probably sucks balls!



## kaffekane (Sep 10, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: WIP-E, Track 2: A Simple Trot by kaffekane

And there it is.

Also, there is a poll.


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 11, 2018)

If you like doing something, do it, It doesnt matter what I or other people think. But since you asked for it, its good.


----------

